# Super Bowl Here We Come!!!!



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Look out Patriots!!!!!!! The Giants are coming for you!!!!

What a great bunch of playoff games this season!!

Eli is the man!!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Insane game!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ARRGGGHHHHH!!! Now I have to root for Patriots! I am DIEHARD COWBOYS FAN HERE.. Giants got lucky this time!!! Patriots will never forget what happens to them back in 2007!! 

Wes


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

WesJY said:


> ARRGGGHHHHH!!! Now I have to root for Patriots! I am DIEHARD COWBOYS FAN HERE.. Giants got lucky this time!!! Patriots will never forget what happens to them back in 2007!!
> 
> Wes


Do we allow Cowboy fans on this board??? 

Considering the number of calls that went against the Giants this year, and all the non-calls, it's truly amazing that they made it as far as they did. I know the IRS must be checking the bank accounts of the officials from both Green Bay games for extra income. In all the years I have watched football, I never remember seeing such a discrepency in the number of penalties; and in such critical situations. Plus the few that were obvious blunders but not corrected even after review. This NFC championship game was fine, but those Green Bay games make me believe that someone (NFL or NBC) wanted Green Bay to make it to the Super Bowl.

Joe


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

grandcheapskate said:


> do we allow cowboy fans on this board???


lol...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

cowboys?? Didnt we beat em in their brand new stadium?? snicker Opening day lol


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> cowboys?? Didnt we beat em in their brand new stadium?? snicker Opening day lol


ARRGGHHHHH again....... 

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

wasn't it earlier this year Giants/Eagles, and the eagles where driving with a hurry up offense in the last minutes of the game, when the multiple "MAN DOWN" fake injuries occured so the giants could catch their breath and re establish. Prompting the NFL to make the Stop the Fake Injury rule? lil sissies, with a lemon puss whining screeching Banshee of a coach.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> wasn't it earlier this year Giants/Eagles, and the eagles where driving with a hurry up offense in the last minutes of the game, when the multiple "MAN DOWN" fake injuries occured so the giants could catch their breath and re establish. Prompting the NFL to make the Stop the Fake Injury rule? lil sissies, with a lemon puss whining screeching Banshee of a coach.



who's whining now? LOL! 

GO BIG BLUE!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Do we allow Cowboy fans on this board???
> 
> Considering the number of calls that went against the Giants this year, and all the non-calls, it's truly amazing that they made it as far as they did. I know the IRS must be checking the bank accounts of the officials from both Green Bay games for extra income. In all the years I have watched football, I never remember seeing such a discrepency in the number of penalties; and in such critical situations. Plus the few that were obvious blunders but not corrected even after review. This NFC championship game was fine, but those Green Bay games make me believe that someone (NFL or NBC) wanted Green Bay to make it to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Joe




1st Nascar and Jimmie Johnson and now The NFL and the Green Bay packers... What do slot cars make us Conspiracy theoristsÉ LoL


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> wasn't it earlier this year Giants/Eagles, and the eagles where driving with a hurry up offense in the last minutes of the game, when the multiple "MAN DOWN" fake injuries occured so the giants could catch their breath and re establish. Prompting the NFL to make the Stop the Fake Injury rule?


Let me guess...Eagles fan? 

In complete fairness, I have to agree with you here. That was bad, completely unprofessional and deserving of a penalty. A black eye for the team and organization.

But I believe the NFL has to take a real hard look at some of the officiating I saw in the Giant games this year (which constitute the bulk of my football watching). Even an impartial observer would have to say something is very wrong. Officials in football can control the outcome of a game far more than in any other sport. If the NFL loses the credibility, integrity and competancy of its officials, it might as well be pro wrestling.

From what I saw in the two Green Bay games alone, they already stepped over the line. 

Joe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

The refs handed the Packers the first win over the Giants... there is no doubt about that.. and they tried their best to give the Packers another win in the game last week. When the replay clearly shows they blew the call, and the refs still uphold the blown call after the replay is viewed, what's the point of having replay at all? Do they get penalized some way by their union if their calls are overturned? We're not talking about close calls, but overtly bad calls... and there were a few them in the two games the Giants and Packers played this year, of which, all went Green Bay's way.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

videojimmy said:


> The refs handed the Packers the first win over the Giants... there is no doubt about that.. and they tried their best to give the Packers another win in the game last week. When the replay clearly shows they blew the call, and the refs still uphold the blown call after the replay is viewed, what's the point of having replay at all? Do they get penalized some way by their union if their calls are overturned? We're not talking about close calls, but overtly bad calls... and there were a few them in the two games the Giants and Packers played this year, of which, all went Green Bay's way.


I was going to write some more, but you know what? The game videos speak for themselves.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I like the Falcons, I love watching all football games, I just didn't like the pretend your hurt thing (although it did come up that its commonly done thru the nfl).
And the coach always has that bitchy whiny complaining look on his face.
So there.......:tongue:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wonder what Rex Ryan thinks now... after his imfamous "the Jets will be the best team in NY for the next decade" nonsense?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Having been born and raised in New England I really should be rooting for the NE Patriots ... but I have absolutely no respect for their head coach. 

Go Bruins!

How many days until Speed Weeks?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

AfxToo said:


> Having been born and raised in New England I really should be rooting for the NE Patriots ... but I have absolutely no respect for their head coach.
> 
> Go Bruins!
> 
> How many days until Speed Weeks?




Hahaha feb 18th Bud Shoot Out at Daytona!!

Feb 19th Qualifying :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Officials in football can control the outcome of a game far more than in any other sport.
> Joe


Uhhh, do you ever watch hockey???


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LoL You tell 'em Tex!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Wes,My grandsons like the Cowboys.They are out of my will.
Giants24 Patriots 17 I'll be looking for you Ed.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> Wes,My grandsons like the Cowboys.They are out of my will.
> Giants24 Patriots 17 I'll be looking for you Ed.



You tell him!! :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Enough time has passed, they've decided it's time for the pre-ordained rematch...

Pats win....obviously...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Tom and Joe - ARRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! 

Patriots 34 - Giants 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Gronkowski------2 touchdowns. Patriots win, cuz their wearing the cool blue jerseys.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

The Giants have way too powerful an offense to be held to 10 points. NE's secondary has some holes on deep patterns, Eli is at the top of his game and throws and excellent long ball, plus the G-men have 3 talented receivers. 

The key to beating Brady is to knock him around some... 
if the Giants can get to him a few times early, he'll get skiddish. 

Giants 27 
Pats 17


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

videojimmy said:


> The Giants have way too powerful an offense to be held to 10 points. NE's secondary has some holes on deep patterns, Eli is at the top of his game and throws and excellent long ball, plus the G-men have 3 talented receivers.
> 
> The key to beating Brady is to knock him around some...
> if the Giants can get to him a few times early, he'll get skiddish.
> ...


Brady will be going back home crying,Marsha,Marsha,Marsha.
The Brady bunch
The Baady bunch
The crying bunch
Giants caused them to be the crying bunch.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Eli is overdue for one of his 3 interception games.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If the game does not get out of hand early, the Giants have a chance.

I can see the Patriots being able to score quickly and often early in the game more than I see the Giants doing the same. If NE gets going early, the Giants will probably lose. If the game gets into the late second quarter and the teams are within 10 points, it's anybody's game.

One of the keys may be Gilbride's insistance on making the run work even when it's not there. The Giants can't afford to waste a few series with three-and-outs trying to establish a running game that isn't producing. They got away with it against SF, but only because SF wasn't scoring either.

Joe


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Can you say D-FENCE

Giants ahve been playing great D. GO GIANTS


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*talking heads*

after 2 weeks of listening to all the so called pros, i,m guessing the patriots should,nt even take the field this evening !!! do you think tom brady forgot how to play football ? why does las vegas books have the pats at 3 or so points? i,m just hoping that the zebras dont get in the way and let the 2 teams knock the heck out of each other. living in new england for my whole life i,m likin the patriot this evening. stay classy patriots fans win or loose!!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

GO BROWNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what?

They are not playing?

never mind:freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Woo buddy!!!!!

Is is going to a Giant day?!?!!?!

If ELI shows up to play, it will be ours!!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

so close, and the zebras didn't have much to do with it, overall a pretty great game.

now that's Atlantas second year in the row to get knocked out by the superbowl winner.

notice, not much Peyton talk??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Well deserved win by the Giants. This coming from a die hard Packer fan. Defense and the running backs won this game for them.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea Baby!!!!

Great game and beat Brady for a 2nd bowl championship.

Eli!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

tomhocars said:


> Wes,My grandsons like the Cowboys.They are out of my will.
> Giants24 Patriots 17 I'll be looking for you Ed.


Pretty scary Tom. Did you play the lotto too???


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

well that was a pretty good game. the giants made a few more plays than the patriots.i,m so glad its over 2 weeks of talk and a good game. this game should be played on a saturday nite? cuz monday stinks after a loose. pitchers n catchers in a few weeks. think i,ll go down to the cave n build a tjet!


----------

